

Unlimited data is dead, so let's fight a smarter fight - hawke
http://www.theverge.com/2012/1/20/2718375/unlimited-data-is-dead-so-lets-fight-a-smarter-fight

======
lani
paid opinion-mongers still thrive !! let's attack that !!

------
chives
Thread seems dead but I'll toss our some relevant truth. A carrier in Europe
saw the trend of increased data usage 10 years ago and invested in
infrastructure to satisfy that usage. Today that carrier has unlimited data.
Some US carriers didn't want to see the writing on the wall. Bandwidth
technically being a finite resource is a non issue if we never built the
infrastructure to keep up with demand.

